
We just launched Comet.ml - rememberlenny
https://www.comet.ml/
======
rememberlenny
Hey all! I'm a member of the team that launched this today! We provide a very
simple tool for machine learning engineers to track and log their experiments.
You install a simple python library using pip, then add one line of code to
your program. Similar to Google Analytics or New Relic, but for machine
learning. Once you add the code, each epoch of your ML code reports the
results to comet.ml, and make it easy to share/compare results.

Its free to use for open source projects.

Check it out and let us know what you think!

~~~
donohoe
The TechCrunch article mentioned you are trying to do for machine learning
what Github is doing for programming.

Can you dig into that a bit more, or did TC cover it in full?

[https://techcrunch.com/2018/04/05/cometml-wants-to-do-for-
ma...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/04/05/cometml-wants-to-do-for-machine-
learning-what-github-did-for-code/)

------
alon7
This looks great! Is there a way to share experiments with a team or it's just
for the lone data scientist?

------
Stevecarver
Congrats guys!

